
Uber Goes Unconventional: Using Driver Phones as a Backup Datacenter - jchrisa
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/9/21/uber-goes-unconventional-using-driver-phones-as-a-backup-dat.html
======
jchrisa
Found a short previous discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271850)

